# Commercial Kitchen-Grease Trap Rework



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Those tees? 


Legal here folks, not going to change for the internet. I'll take that over a wet vent all day long. 


No airplane plumbing here in Kentucky. Pick away...


One thing for sure, 

I hate new construction, which is sort of what this job was about.

I wish I would of told the owners that the grease trap had to be moved closer to the left wall. 


I oversized a few drains, as well as those vents off the grease trap.

My hands were only on a fraction of this system, the rest was done by the owners as that was part of the deal. Never touched the waters and it's passed. A memory that is over with, forever. :thumbup:


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've walked away from jobs before.......but I've NEVER walked on one that I thought was too difficult or too much of a PITA

What a difference you made from the nightmare that was there before....

Even though these types of jobs take a tremendous amount of work and sometimes the margins get sliced a little thin because of certain circumstances, I can think of no greater reward than looking a replacement that was done correctly and neat....:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I guess I don't get it, work is work. Of course sometimes there are jobs you don't want to do, but like I was once told "If we as plumbers can't take care of it, who else is there to call?" Just out of curiosity Dunbar, how in the world do you get so much done, with all the posting and obviously working, when do you sleep?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

4.5 hours sleep right now and it took an hour just to start typing. Off to do a drain cleaning call and I'm either working in the driveway the rest of the day or in the office getting loose ends tied up on the internet. 

I truly wish there were easier/simpler ways to post videos. They are way too time consuming even while multi-tasking like I always do.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

So *THAT'S* how you make candy from dogsh*t.

Feels good when it's all done, tho, eh big guy?
Well done!


----------

